# SOUTHERN RESEARCH COMPANY IN UK?



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi all i have just been told that src now have a uk store? Is this correct and if so are the peps the good USA made peps you can buy from there US site?

Has anyone purchased from them.


----------



## woot! (Jan 3, 2008)

I *believe* they have a UK web presences that accept £ however it's still shipped from the USA.


----------



## G_Gee (Mar 2, 2013)

The UK site kept coming up with an error when I tried to order. Every time I got to the checkout it would go wrong. I gave up in the end and ordered from the .com site.


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

G_Gee said:


> The UK site kept coming up with an error when I tried to order. Every time I got to the checkout it would go wrong. I gave up in the end and ordered from the .com site.


Hi, did it work out as the same price ordering off the US site and i have just looked there is a phone number on there i will call them

Monday. Also the bottles look slightly different on UK site than on the US one.


----------



## G_Gee (Mar 2, 2013)

When I purchased from the .com site it worked out slightly more expensive prob by a tenner. I guess when you order from somewhere in foreign currency you're bound by exchange rates.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

IS it me or does the UK side have next to nothing available?!


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Papa Lazarou said:


> IS it me or does the UK side have next to nothing available?!


Yes i also noticed not much instock but US site has most things instock. Well i am going to call them tomorrow so will see what they say.

P.S nice pics very fit


----------



## vela13 (Apr 5, 2013)

Let us know when you do please.


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Tried too call them all day,left my name and number numerous times but have had no reply or call back as of yet, will keep you posted


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi all i have spoken to src and it doesnt matter if you order from UK website it still all comes from the States so you may aswell carry on ordering off US site


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

I think Australia is the only place they set up another operation in order to get past their customs

No point anywhere else really


----------

